# Wusthof Pro vs. Mercer Cutlery



## chef2bmiller (Mar 28, 2014)

My school only sells one knife set, a Mercer Cutlery set.

http://bookstore.santarosa.edu/sant...ries&CatID=6799&Name=Accessories#.U155r_lkSSo

I have no knowledge of Mercer so I'm not sure of how good they are. I am able to put together my own set and I own a few Wusthof Classics and Gourmet, and some J.A. Henckles knives and I like the Wusthofs that I have. My question is how is the Pro series, in particular the 7-piece Pro knife roll set. The prices are slightly different, The Mercers are $115 and the Wusthofs are $159 but not different enough to decide based on cost. I'd like to know what you guys and gals think.


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

Why don´t you stay with your Wusts Classics and gourmets and save this money for a highend knives? Or maybe just buy one and, like us, start to get addicted to it.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Take a look at K Sabatiers, also. Everyone should try them at least once.


----------



## chef2bmiller (Mar 28, 2014)

The Wüsthof classics are a tomato knife and a large 10" carving knife and the gourmets are steak knives. That's why I'm not using them. I'll take a look at K Sabatiers. Thanks for the advise. [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

Just remember that if you have really restricted budget, do not sabe in The chef's knife/gyuto. This it The most important and versatile knife you will have. For The others you can go with victorinox forshner, and you wi have a good set.


----------



## chef2bmiller (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok so really high quality chefs knife/gyuto is a must then having good quality knives round out the set is fine as long as the chefs knife is great. I think that I'll start looking around for a great chefs knife then just get the victorinox or mercer. That makes a lot of sense, thanks once again for the advise.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Sep 27, 2019)

chef2bmiller said:


> My school only sells one knife set, a Mercer Cutlery set.
> 
> http://bookstore.santarosa.edu/sant...ries&CatID=6799&Name=Accessories#.U155r_lkSSo
> 
> I have no knowledge of Mercer so I'm not sure of how good they are. I am able to put together my own set and I own a few Wusthof Classics and Gourmet, and some J.A. Henckles knives and I like the Wusthofs that I have. My question is how is the Pro series, in particular the 7-piece Pro knife roll set. The prices are slightly different, The Mercers are $115 and the Wusthofs are $159 but not different enough to decide based on cost. I'd like to know what you guys and gals think.


I say, stick with whatever fits your budget best. Learn the basics. Borrow a few classmates chef knives for just about 20 minutes or so of actual prep.
After about a couple weeks or so, make a short list of your favorite chef knives.
Stick with cheap Victorinox, Mercer, Dexter, or Robert Welch for your paring, boning, or fillet knives.
Treat your Chef knife like your beloved wife. Never mistreat her, take her for granted, lease, or loan her out! 😂


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

.

My simple suggestion is to realize that this is a seven(7) year old thread.


----------

